# Sticky  To help get started & some common ground, Read here



## DizziSquirrel

To help get some common ground, here are a few suggestions to get your own thread running:

1. Start your own thread to introduce yourself rather than tag a post onto other members' threads.

Your personal story will then always appear at the top of your thread.
if this is your 1st post on FF its also very easy to find in the future as all the information is in one place.
Of course, feel free to comment and support other members in their threads.

2. Add a title that includes your diagnosis/situation if possible ie pcos

3. Add some information about yourself marital status & where you live ie Shropshire, London, Canada and if you already have children for example are easy starting points 
( do not give out personal identifiable information as this will be removed as this is a public forum)

5. How you came across Fertility friends

6. If you've been a lurker  or were recommended to us or found us by happy accident

7. Who you've seen so far ie your GP a fertility consultant or other Doctor/Consultant

8. What investigations and treatments you've had and their outcomes

9. What's next ?

10 How you feel  or 

You may not be in a good place emotionaly to write all of this at 1st, 
but you can edit your post later, or post again, its worthwhile doing to get the maximum support and fellow members suggestions and links to areas of FF that will benefit you 

Your thread is not meant to be a long term chatting thread so if you find it is
then the volunteers will lock it and start you a new thread in another board, where you may continue to chat
this will of course be discussed with you beforehand. 
The original thread will stay here on Intros

Welcome to FF 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------

